

I don't want your ****ing app - quadrangle
http://idontwantyourfuckingapp.tumblr.com/
seriously
======
axaxs
Finally, a site that sums up my mobile web experience and distaste. My
question always is... do many people really install the apps for all of these
sites, and if so, why? Secondly, what benefit do these sites get out of users
using their app instead?

